# [RISOLTO] Problema con aggiornamento dev-qt/* e @world

## fbcyborg

Ciao a tutti, 

è da più di una settimana che cerco di venir fuori da questo orribile problema ma ancora ci sto impazzendo.

Sto cercando di aggiornare @world ma sono incappato in un aggiornamento di qt, che come si sa, spesso da problemi.

Questa volta ho una marea di blocchi.

La prima cosa che ho cercato di fare è quanto suggerito nelle FAQ di QT nel paragrafo "Solving the block" ma senza successo.

Infatti, come eseguo il seguente comando:

```
emerge -Ca ${INSTALLED_QT_PACKAGES} && emerge -av1 ${INSTALLED_QT_PACKAGES}
```

Ottengo altri blocchi.

A questo punto sono costretto a ripristinare i pacchetti con:

```
emerge -av1 --usepkgonly ${INSTALLED_QT_PACKAGES}
```

Avevo iniziato ad aggiornare tutti quei pacchetti che richiedono il qt-5.6.2 ma anche da lì non se ne esce.

Qualcuno ha un'idea di come fare?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sembra che non hai smascherato tutti i pacchetti qt, infatti il sistema cerca di installarti un po' quelli stabili e un po' quelli instabili.

Io per evitare questo in package.accept_keywords ho l'entry dev-qt/*:5

----------

## fbcyborg

Grande! Grazie, questa cosa ha risolto il problema!!

----------

